# Suggest a green african cichlid for my tank



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd like a fish with a nice green color who is compatible with my fish and will show his color nicely in the tank.

For my stocklist click the tank icon below.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

There's not much in the green category. For this tank, you could go with _Tramitichromis _sp. "intermedius". They're pretty close to green when coloured up. _Astotilapia calliptera_ can also show some nice green hues.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks. I couldn't find any information on the a. calliptera online. There is no profile on cichlid-forum either.

What about the Haplochromis sp. "Ruby Green"? Will that not work?


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

_A. calliptera_ are hard to come by in many areas.

_T_. sp. "intermedius" would be easier to find. A _Haplochromis _sp. "Ruby Green" would probably work as well.


----------



## bcbulldog32 (Feb 1, 2008)

I would maybe suggest one of the Lethrinops such as the "Green face" or a couple of the other ones in which the males are "green." They are a little hard to find though. I would check them out in the profile section.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

A Buccochromus Lepretus (spelling????) goes lime green but maybe too big for your tank??


----------



## Hermitkid84 (Jan 24, 2007)

It really makes you wonder why there are no green species of mbuna. Maybe its an evolutionary thing so they don't resemble plants and therefore have an increased risk of getting eaten?


----------



## bunniesfrostypot (Jul 1, 2008)

i have 3 red jewels and they actually calmed my tank down, I have a cool looking Honduran Red Point that gets really dark, almost green. I have them with lake malawi cichlids and they are the ones running the tank, they are bigger though. weird.


----------

